# Darwin Streaming Server project



## exodusprime1337 (Apr 6, 2011)

So i built these tiny servers using ubuntu 10.10 and hostapd to make the wireless act like an access point.  I'm using them to stream 5 or so ip cameras over to another darwin streaming server in a remote location.  

I have no problem getting this setup, but my problem is if the box becomes disconnected from the internet, or a camera gets powered off, there isn't a 100% chance that the camera will reconnect and start the stream again??

Does anybody have some in depth experience using DSS with linux and if you do, could you lend me some pointers.  I have some experience with it, but i'm looking to make this right as it's a business critical project, and the camera's must stay connected or reconnect automatically if they become disconnected.


----------

